# 29g 3D background for my Nephew



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

Back before Christmas I promised my nephew I would do him a 3D background for his 29g tank, so started working on that tonight. He had a single yellow lab in the tank for about 7 years which just died a few months back. It was huge too, had to be at least 6" or more when it finally died. Once done it will be home to a trio of yellow labs I'm giving him from a batch from one of my fish that are about 7 months old now.

Carving all done in this pic









And drylok applied here. Will be shading it tomorrow and then sealing it for him.


----------



## rgr4475 (Mar 19, 2008)

Very cool. :thumb:


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Wish my uncle was cool like that. Lucky if I can get a couple beers out of them.

WFN? A little bonefishing episode?


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

All finished so he can pick it up this weekend now.
.


----------



## rgr4475 (Mar 19, 2008)

Came out great


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

Got it set up and fish in for him. He'll add some more rock later I'm sure. Gave him four labs and an albino BNP.
.
.


----------



## ozman (Sep 7, 2012)

thats awesome, well done uncle. i bet the young guy is in awe at what you have done :drooling:


----------

